# portable propane bradley smoker product review!



## miamirick (Sep 3, 2010)

ordered a smoker for the office so i can make lunch during the week

gonna keep it in the warehouse and have smoke all day in the office

probably will never get any work done   but will eat good lunches

good size carying case thats a reg football for comparison

looks like it will be greatt for a cold smoke

need to see how hot it will get!!!

for sure will brwqak it in next week

might just come in on labor day to try it


----------



## dave54 (Sep 3, 2010)

where did you get it and how much?

I like the idea of using it for a cold smoker


----------



## miamirick (Sep 3, 2010)

got it online at bradley website

cost a lot    $99 dolla make me holla


----------

